# Basildon to Greenwich - any ideas?



## trottingon (25 July 2012)

Am staying near Basildon/Billericay, any ideas what would be my best route to Greenwich on X-Country day please?

One suggestion is train from Basildon to West Ham then tube to Greenwich - does this sound reasonable?  I've been told it'll take just over an hour.

Are you local?  Can you improve on this at all please?


----------



## Gorgeous George (25 July 2012)

Hi there, I am in Shenfield which is very close to Billericay. Yes you could go from Basildon to West Ham, but you would then need to get the Jubilee line to North Greenwich and then change onto the DLR to Greenwich. If you get off at North Greenwich it is quite a long walk.

I think your best bet would be to get the train from Billericay to Stratford (will take about 25mins) and then get the DLR from Stratford to Greenwich (about 25mins as well) - obviously the timings are for a normal day so you will need to allow lots of extra time, especially for the change at Stratford.

Hope that helps


----------



## trottingon (25 July 2012)

That's fantastic, thanks ever so much!


----------

